# Video featuring my layout for 2015



## plasticvillemayor (Jan 19, 2013)

My latest production featuring my new Christmas layot for this year! Happy holidays!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

WOW, very well done! That's the best looking Plasticville I've seen. :thumbsup:


----------



## dsertdog56 (Oct 26, 2014)

Excellent video, thanks for sharing!


----------

